# Wash 1st or not? Shrinkage question.



## JohnWisc (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone believes in washing/drying their garments before applying a transfer? I've read that vinyl doesn't shrink as much as the shirt might so the application can get a little "wavy." Thinking maybe a transfer might be similar.

Hanes Beefy T is my target.

If not (because I can see this is time consuming and costs $$$), would you do it for your personal shirt?

I'm going to post this in the vinyl, plastisol and inkjet sections as their might be differing opinions on the medium used.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It is not necessary to wash a shirt prior to applying a transfer. Frankly, as a customer, I would not want to purchase a shirt that has already been washed.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Agree with Ed... I would never wash before sale


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Can't see that one. Cost would probably push past market price point. I would not even consider a washed garment. Never know where it's been. Adds a second hand aura to the product. We prefer beefy t's for dtg and screen print. Nice results.

Unless it's stonewashed jeans with a bling "JUICY" on the back for 95 bucks. hee hee hee


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I haven't used the Hanes beefy t but for any shirt that is know to shrink like a 50/50 or some 100% cotton that shrink I run through the conveyor dryer and before I had a conveyor I used my heat press pressed then took off imediately to let the fabric relax. If you don't remove it won't relax. You should never put any vinyl - transfer on a washed shirt. Detergents contain chemicals that do not wash out like UV brightners which can inhibit the adhesion to the fabric. Recently I went to a lumber yard and the guard had a sweat shirt and the letters were falling off. I made a comment and said looks like your company should find a new supplier. He said that it was mandatory that they wore them but had to pay for them. So he supplied a sweatshirt that he already had. He said he wished he had just bought from them as his was the only one falling off. I took his name and size went home pressed him a new sweatshirt and took back in 30 min. In the original conversation he told me they told him that he had to geta new one but he couldn't afford the $25 they were charging. I had the sweatshirt left over and only charged him my cost. I got a call from his company on Friday wanting to get quotes for shirts and sweatshirts.


----------



## JohnWisc (Sep 29, 2011)

sben763 said:


> I used my heat press-- pressed then took off imediately to let the fabric relax. If you don't remove it won't relax. You should never put any vinyl - transfer on a washed shirt. Detergents contain chemicals that do not wash out like UV brightners which can inhibit the adhesion to the fabric. .


Interesting tips!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You don't need to do anything to the shirt except maybe prepressing to remove moisture and I'm not 100% sure that is necessary. I've tried it both ways and found no difference.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with most everyone who commented that you should never wash/dry a garmet before printing...the
only thing i would reccomend is to preheat the garmet a few seconds before applying a transfer for the
following reasons: a) remove any wrinkles,folds,etc... and b) remove any excess moisture(usually needed on 100 percent cotton garmets if you are in a humid environment).


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I agree when using a quality preshrunk shirt like Gillian ultra cotton that is Acually 100% cotton and dont shrink but some colors are10%-50% poly in the ultra and heavy cotton and will give a wrinkle look after washing if not pre heated. I found that pressing and lifting off the platen allows for these shirts to full shrink although we run all non 100% cotton shirts though conveyor dryer. Those of us who also screen print can tell you there is some shrinkage on poly mixes and even some 100% cotton. This is very evident when we print flash and print again. I find sweatshirts also are horrible. With a conveyor dryer it only takes a few min for a lot of insurance.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

sben763 said:


> ... but some colors are10%-50% poly in the ultra and heavy cotton


What colors beside Ash are more than 1% poly?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

wormil said:


> What colors beside Ash are more than 1% poly?


Safety green is 50%. There is 1 or 2 that's 10% can't remember what colors.


----------

